# 3 mile with pics of HUGE ribbon fish



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

got out of school yesterday and got dropped off at the GB boat launch at my dad,mom,brother,aunt and uncle picked me up and we went out to 3 mile...got some white trout, alot of ribbon fish and this HUGE one.










LOOK AT THEM TEETH!!!!!!!!!!










then we went out today and tried to go outside but was a little too rough for our yankee guests so we went back to three mile and on the way we saw this research vessel and dolphins playing at the bow.



















when we got there we started catching ribbons and a couple white trout.










my uncle hooked up on something big and he was saying red but we brought up this HUGE ribbonfish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

you need to be out on your kayak so you can knock me off the lead!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy smokes! I have caught enough of them things to fill a 55 gal drum but that is the biggest I have seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes sir one very large ribbon fish. Some very very good picture quality. Hey thanks for posting.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy crap !!!!!! batman


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

some of the ribbon fish we caught last nightwere so big i would say thats a red, reel it in and low and behold ..ribbon fish! the big ones can take some drag . loads of fun on lite gear. we caught them while targeting reds. i fish gulp baits and almost every other cast you had to put another one:banghead that can get pretty expensive. thanks for the report


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i know tex i deff need to be out there as much as possible but i cant run50mph back to shore when it starts raining...the boat is awesome this was out 10 or 11trip and we had a full tank(101gal) and 6 adults and we ran 50mph back to shoreline when it started raining


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

dude, if you catch enough of those some bait shops will buy them, or you can freeze them for king season... hahaha that one is a beast!!!!!!

great report.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

that is a whooper of a ribbon fish!

Good Post, thanks!!!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures of the cutlass fish- and even better pix of the Bellows- my ride for this weekend!


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

I have been fishing the waters in bay county Fl and never saw anything that looked like that.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pic's...I've had some memorable times on the Bellows some deep sea trawls for Marine vertebrate zoology, Have a nice tripCoryphaena keep some of the little octopii alive


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

wow thats cool that looks like itd bea fun trip...i saw it coming and was like look at the shrimp boat but as it got closer it didnt have the net booms and i was like its a research vessel...cool looking boat


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

back in the early 80 when i was a kid we used to catch cutlass fish in the 48" range, i have some pics. ill try to dig them out and scan them and post them

SSI


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Strange fish. Only fish I ever caught that could pull straight backwards.


----------



## gpra233 (Nov 3, 2008)

we we're fishing right next to you in the small boat in second pic. Easy fishing there! Caught 40 white trout and one ribbon fish.


----------

